

Learning to program is hard, but languages are not to blame - shadowfiend
http://shadowfiend.posterous.com/learning-to-program-is-hard-but-languages-are

======
darthsid
It is hard for a lot of people to reduce ambiguity in their instructions, to
make no assumptions, so that the instruction will achieve the same result no
matter who carries it out. That's why programming is difficult. You have to
constantly think how someone else (a computer) will interpret you.

~~~
afthonos
Agreed. And I would argue that programming languages give as structured a way
to do this unambiguously as we currently have. As languages improve, we can
improve what the computer can interpret unambiguously (or at all), but that is
a long process.

